# NEW DVD!! High Speed Footage of many top compounds!!!



## thearcher (Jul 23, 2003)

*Intro*









*Main Menu - First Page*









*Main Menu - Second Page*


----------



## thearcher (Jul 23, 2003)

*Sample of Archer Menu*









*Sample 2 of Archer Menu*


----------



## thearcher (Jul 23, 2003)

*High Speed Video Sample 1 - Jesse Broadwater*









*High Speed Video Sample 2 - Mary Zorn*









*High Speed Video Sample 3 - Michael Braden*









*High Speed Video Sample 4 - Susan Thompson - Drop away arrow rest*









*High Speed Video Sample 5 - Darrin McCutcheon - Arrow flight to target*


----------



## thearcher (Jul 23, 2003)

*Sample of Instructions screen - Explains in detail what all the numbers on the video clips mean.*









*Sample Interview - Page 1*









*Sample Interview - Page 2*









*Sample Equipment listing*









*Sample of Archer's Sponsors/Thank You page*


----------



## thearcher (Jul 23, 2003)

That should keep you all going till Vegas.  

If you have any questions about the DVD, feel free to drop me a note through here (private message on archerytalk) or contact me through:

http://www.thearcher.com/contactus/index.cfm

I hope everyone is shooting well and getting ready for some fun again this year.

Cheers and happy shooting always!

Jonathan
_________________________________
Jonathan Ohayon
www.thearcher.com


----------



## thearcher (Jul 23, 2003)

*LAST MINUTE OPPORTUNITY*

*If you would like to advertise in the Insert that will be included with this DVD, drop me a line. We are finalizing everything this monday so it really is a last minute opportunity. There are 6 spots available and it is on a first come first serve basis. Any advertiser can take multiple spots to create a larger advertisement (discount applied to multiple spots).*

---


----------



## doume (Feb 1, 2003)

Great enterprise again from thearcher.com team  

For the non north american members of AT ... will this DVD be available in PAL format Jonathan ?


----------



## thearcher (Jul 23, 2003)

Hi Doume!

Thanks for the compliment!  

There will be a PAL version. Vegas will debut the NTSC version and assuming successful sales, the PAL version will come out shortly after. If you can't wait that long, the NTSC will proabably work for you too. Almost all DVD players in Europe play NTSC as well as PAL. We only put the PAL version out to make sure that the few who don't have a compatible player don't run into any trouble. We try to make sure everyone is happy.  

Cheers and happy shooting!

>>---Jonathan--->


----------



## Pete731 (Aug 9, 2002)

Can we order it from your web site Jonathan 

Count me in!


----------



## spobow (Jul 17, 2004)

Thanks a ton for this bit of info, this looks like a great dvd!


----------



## thearcher (Jul 23, 2003)

Thanks for the positive feedback spobow!

Pierre, Just added pre-sale ordering to the website. See next note. You going to be at Vegas?


----------



## thearcher (Jul 23, 2003)

*Pre-release ordering now available!*

Hi everyone,

because of all the requests that I've gotten via email and our website from those that won't be at Vegas, we have now enabled online ordering of the DVD at:

http://www.thearcher.com/products/index.cfm

It's the top left item.

Cheers and happy shooting!

>>---Jonathan--->


----------



## StevenS (May 1, 2003)

just pre-ordered thanks!!


----------



## StevenS (May 1, 2003)

NTSC is US encoding right?


----------



## francis (Jan 18, 2003)

ttt


----------



## doume (Feb 1, 2003)

StevenS said:


> NTSC is US encoding right?


Yes


----------



## thearcher (Jul 23, 2003)

Thanks for getting him the quick answer Doume! :>

StevenS, to get a listing of what countries use what encoding check out:

http://www.thearcher.com/products/NTSCPalDefinition.html

That said, almost all European players play both formats so NTSC/PAL is not as big an issue in Europe as it was during the days of VCRs when they'd usually only play one format.

Thanks for the pre-order and we'll get it out to you shortly.

Cheers!



StevenS said:


> NTSC is US encoding right?


----------



## StevenS (May 1, 2003)

When are they shipping-ballpark date.


----------



## thearcher (Jul 23, 2003)

NTSC-encoded DVDs will begin shipping February 28th.
(Right when we return from Vegas where they will first be available)

PAL-encoded DVDs will begin shipping March 14.
(about 2 weeks after the NTSC versions)



StevenS said:


> When are they shipping-ballpark date.


----------



## UltraShooter (Jan 30, 2003)

I'll be placing my order this week for another great DVD!


----------



## psychobowz (Feb 25, 2004)

Got mine ordered, can't wait to check this out.


----------



## thearcher (Jul 23, 2003)

Thanks for the positive comments guys, and thanks everyone for all the pre-orders.

The DVD is now in final production and will definitely (barring Murphy's Law kicking into overdrive :>) be ready for Vegas. Till now only a couple of handfuls of people had seen the master copy but I brought it to our local range tonight to gauge what everyone there thought of it and I'm proud to say I almost didn't walk out with it! :> My favorite response was from one of the police officers who shoots on our range who basically wanted to confiscate it and have me sign a waiver acknowledging that it might get lost in the evidence check-in room (he called that room something else but I can't remember the lingo at the moment...). :> He even flashed his badge at me!!!! ha ha ha... 

So I think you'll all like it. :> The first public viewing was a big success. :> They especially looked over the drop away rests over and over and over again and kept asking how in the world does one tune one of those as perfect as some of the pros have them without seeing it on high speed video during the setup stage. They also couldn't believe how much our modern sights wobble upon release... and yes... they all pretty much do. :>

Cheers everyone!

>>---Jonathan--->


----------



## alwinearcher (May 19, 2004)

I got mine pre ordered


----------



## psychobowz (Feb 25, 2004)

*High speed camera*

I would love to have a high speed camera in my shop just for setting up the drop-aways, but I can't seem to find one under 30K
Jonathan, do you happen to know where to send a guy to start looking for one??


----------



## thearcher (Jul 23, 2003)

Hi psychobowz,

I know exactly what you mean. The good news though is that I can definitely help you out on that one. :> Get in touch with Rick Sutherland at Speed Vision Technologies. You can check out their website at www.speedvisiontech.com and his email is [email protected] . Their website is kind of lacking but they are really great when it comes to high speed video cameras. He actually just showed us one about a month ago that was pretty damn amazing in terms of video quality while being in a new compact casing that you could take anywhere. And they definitely have a lot to offer way under the 30K pricing.

For some general suggestions if you haven't played with high speed cameras much, you only need about 2,000 frames per second to look at form and 4,500 to 9,000 frames per second to look at fine details like arrows leaving the rest and so forth. You do want a nice fast shutter speed so that you can get crisp images and a good lens so you can film without a huge amount of light. Most of the stuff now is getting much better and can pretty much be used in almost any decent ambient lighting. A couple of good lights though always helps at the really high frame rates.

When you drop him a line, tell him Jonathan from archery sent you his way and I'm sure he'll take great care of you. And no... I don't get any commissions. :> He's just always taken great care of us so it's a pleasure to send others his way so that they get the same great service considering the size of the purchase. :>

If you have any questions in terms of my experience with the cameras and what we've come across, feel free to ask here and I'll be happy to respond so that others get the same answers.

Cheers!

Jonathan



psychobowz said:


> I would love to have a high speed camera in my shop just for setting up the drop-aways, but I can't seem to find one under 30K
> Jonathan, do you happen to know where to send a guy to start looking for one??


----------



## Jorge Oliveira (Aug 13, 2004)

Pre order placed...


----------



## RobVos (May 23, 2002)

You should set up to accept Paypal.


----------



## thearcher (Jul 23, 2003)

Hi RobVos,

most places setup Paypal because they don't have other means of accepting credit cards directly (merchant accounts and payment gateways).

If however, someone on archerytalk would prefer paypal for whatever reason, they can drop me a PM here and I can work out a paypal transfer.

Cheers!

>>---Jonathan--->



RobVos said:


> You should set up to accept Paypal.


----------



## Elkman (Aug 27, 2004)

Psycho, funny, about 3 weeks before I saw this DVD I was looking for a high speed camera also.
After talking to some sales people found on the net and realizing I couldnt afford one, One of the sales guy's sent me to this site.
Sweet handheld camera, records to compact flash and the you can dump to your computer. Even has a onboard flip up 5" color screen.

Here is there link,
http://www.fastecimaging.com/product.html

Here is a link to the speed and images size recorded based on speed recorded.
http://www.fastecimaging.com/pdf/PDF/Record_Time_Matrix.pdf

All for around $6500.00 


P.S. I pre orderd mine to


----------



## thearcher (Jul 23, 2003)

*DVD Cover*

So that you all know what the DVD looks like when you are trying to find it at Vegas...   ... here's the final cover graphic.  Enjoy!


----------



## thearcher (Jul 23, 2003)

Hi Elkman,

I've actually played with either that exact one or one very similar to it. SpeedVisionTech's version might have been a newer one as it did much higher framerates/resolution ratios. What I mean by that is the following... look at the charts for the one you mention. First off, the standard ranger only goes to 1000 fps. I really would recommend 2,000 or so for looking at form though you can get away with lower... For equipment you really want something around 4,500 to 9,000. The HR version does go that high but notice that it quickly loses vertical resolution. So you end up with a thin horizontal rectangle. For some stationary uses this could be good but for archery it is tricky as the archer's arm does not stay in exactly one place... so you can quickly lose what you want to film outside of the frame of vision.

Some other quick notes... you want to have a video out. The CF cards are nice and cheap but it is nice to be able to dump out directly to a miniDV camera/recorder and then capture to a computer later on. Speeds things up on the range and you don't have to worry about running out of memory. The USB is nice too but I didn't play with it enough at the time so can't really comment on speed. Overall though it was great to see a small package that could be taken anywhere and by virtue of being on battery, could be used to film all over the range without power concerns.

I know we made a bunch of suggestions for improvement at the time and Rick said they were integrating a lot of them. I'm looking forward to playing with the next version. It might already be out but I've been too busy with these DVDs to find out yet. :>

Cheers!

Jonathan



elkman said:


> Psycho, funny, about 3 weeks before I saw this DVD I was looking for a high speed camera also.
> After talking to some sales people found on the net and realizing I couldnt afford one, One of the sales guy's sent me to this site.
> Sweet handheld camera, records to compact flash and the you can dump to your computer. Even has a onboard flip up 5" color screen.
> 
> ...


----------



## Toddbow (May 26, 2002)

Looks good! My DVD is pre-ordered also.
Marty


----------



## doume (Feb 1, 2003)

ttt


----------



## Tronjo (Feb 4, 2004)

See you in Vegas!!
that looks like a cool dvd.


----------



## xxxarcher (Feb 4, 2003)

Hey Jonathan,
Have you actually delved into the training wheels or is this just something you did for archers?

If I don't make it to Vegas be sure to bring some to the Cotton Boll, I am sure you will find some interested, I know of one or two.

BTW, if you don't remember me you probably remember my son running all the way across the field at Cotton Boll a few years ago yelling "DADDY! I SHOT AN X!" 

Congrats to you and Margret both for the Bronze medals at Indoor.

See you later, Vegas or Tulare! (or Long Beach, or Sacramento, or.....)


----------



## thearcher (Jul 23, 2003)

Thanks for all the positive feedback gang!

Only another 36 hours before we are on the road to Vegas. :> We should be very easy to find on the trade floor... just look for yellow! Should be easy for most archers unless they like shooting other colors on Vegas faces for the fun of it. :>

J.D.: Got your PM but couldn't respond. The system is not allowing PMs to you at the moment... You can find the info. you were after at:

http://www.thearcher.com/products/index.cfm (top left item)

xxxarcher: I definitely remember you and young Mr. X. :> It was great seeing him so proud of his achievement and I hope he still enjoys every arrow as much!

With regards to compounds... well it's been very low key but yes I am now starting to shoot compound as well. I think it will help with my recurve a lot and teach me to focus better on every shot. It's been a blast so far but I definitely have A LOT to learn. I'm continuing to work hard on my recurve shooting, with sights set on 2008. 2004 was an amazing learning experience but I want to reach for the top in 2004 and have quite a lot of work to do before then. The compound is just one piece of that. A fun piece though!!!

Well it's 7:22am and I'm not up early... just up late... :> So much to get ready for Vegas. Off to finish a few last things and then nap! :> Then this afternoon we're picking up the finished DVDs from production!! :> If all goes well, we'll even ship quite a few out before we leave for Vegas tomorrow. :>

Cheers and happy shooting gang!

>>---Jonathan--->

P.S. - To find us in Vegas look for the following...


----------

